# Geoff Harris and My Golf Story



## GeoffHarris (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here. I love golf and I'm also an aspiring Golfer. I mean I love Golf, I love getting up in the morning and just hitting those balls. I can do all kinds of shots now. Nothing I like better than standing on the downs where I live in Sussex and hitting balls into the sea. Far better than playing on the crazy golf there, I mean that tower, that's a hard one. I can never get that ball into that tower.

Anyway onto my Golf Story. I have recently become bored with playing golf in my normal clothes, so I have started to play golf in all sorts of get ups. It makes my wife Petra smile a bit, not much, but a bit. Well the other week I thought I'd dress up as one of my heroes James Brown and go down to the driving range. I'm not black, nor did I black up, but I wore a wig, flared trousers, a checked waistcoat, a white shirt, and soem flares. well I got into my Honda Civic and started the drive to me range, when my tire blew out. I was safe thankfully, but my tire was out. First I checked my clubs to make sure they were ok. Then I checked to see if what tire had blown, I then went round and asked if Petra was ok. She was. I must have looked sight being on the A27, dressed as James Brown with my wife's arm in a sling and my Honda Civic with the blown tire.

Hence I never went golfing that day, well at least dressed as James Brown. I am now going to go dressed as King Louis IV. Loving this website, it's excellent. Thanks. Have any of you heard of Richard Cousins? Keep on golfing.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

The story sounds strange but I guess as long as you are having fun and no one throws tomatos than everything is good. :laugh: 

Won't it be hard to swing the club with a cape (or robe) on?


----------



## GeoffHarris (Dec 11, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> The story sounds strange but I guess as long as you are having fun and no one throws tomatos than everything is good. :laugh:
> 
> Won't it be hard to swing the club with a cape (or robe) on?


No, for some reason I find the robe aids my aim. I love Charles IV, he was my favourite monarch 

Why would they throw tomatos? Have you heard of Richard Cousins?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I was speaking metaphorically about the tomatoes... Thinking that some people would add in "colorfull" commentary about your attire. 

On the side: I have a pair of really killer orange plaid pants that I wear when I go golfing in larger groups. 

I don't think I have heard of Richard Cousins


----------



## GeoffHarris (Dec 11, 2006)

Richard Cousins is a great friend of mine, we often go golfing together. Sometimes he dresses up in a manner resembling Baron Samedi out of the James Bond 007 film Live and Let Die. He usually brings his voodoo atire with him for good luck. Some courses are not too keen on letting him in with his appearance resembling Baron Samedi out of the James Bond 007 film Live and Let Die, but I always thought golf was about taking different strokes.


----------

